# African grey parrots and palm nuts?



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

When I first got Sambuca, my African grey, I wasn't told by the breeder that she needs palm nuts in her diet, luckily I found out through care sheets and books not long after I got her but I am unsure just how many palm nuts she is meant to have per day. Does anyone know how many they are meant to have? How many do you give yours?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

My Grey is not particularly interested in them but she is a fussy feeder anyway, so I tend to giver her one every few days otherwise they just get chucked on the floor. In the wild the palm nut is a major part of their staple diet, as with many species from Africa & South America.

If she wont eat the nuts try the palm oil spread on toast or melted over her food. This I find to be more effective with my grey as she loves burnt toast :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

She eats them, I give her 1 a day and she always eats it, I just wasn't sure how many she needs to be given, I don't want to give her too many and then they get wasted cos they are so expensive lol I have just given her some palm oil on toast actually before I read that, she loves it!


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*palm nuts/oil*

I feed my breeding pairs palm oil over there seed each time I feed them and treat them with palm nuts few times a week as they just normally chuck these out and as said above they are quite expensive!!

I would put my money on people never giving there parrots these and they have happy healthy life with seeds/pulses/fruit/veg.........


----------

